# Hello from Concord, NC



## Duke (May 12, 2009)

Hi, I'm new to Beekeeping I had one hive to overwinter and swarm Sunday. I caught the swarm and now I have two.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Duke said:


> Hi, I'm new to Beekeeping I had one hive to overwinter and swarm Sunday. I caught the swarm and now I have two.


That a boy. Nothing like doubling up. Good luck and welcome aboard.


----------

